
California's 'Workers Rights' Bill Does No Favors to Drivers or Consumers - pseudolus
https://reason.com/2019/09/13/californias-workers-rights-bill-does-no-favors-to-drivers-or-consumers/
======
sarcasmatwork
I may not understand the bill in full, but as a CW working for a fortune 100
company for 7+ years, I find it unfair that a company of this size can use a
CW for so long without hiring them. Company gets cheaper labor, but for a
project or position that requires a unique skillset. Companies use to convert
people to full time, not anymore when they have a cheaper resource that does
the same job.

imho there is clearly a misclassification issue going on with CWs in the tech
industry, and others.

